# Dermoid cyst



## acombspsa (Jul 17, 2008)

What is the best code to use for excision of dermoid cyst of the eyebrow that extends into the skull? The perfect code would be 30125, but that is for the nose. Any suggestions? Thank you so much.


----------



## ndhight (Jul 17, 2008)

21030 look at this. Found by cyst, facial bones. A zygoma is the zygomatic process of the temperal bone, also called a zygomatic arch.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 17, 2008)

*Zygomatic arch is cheekbone*

The zygomatic arch is the cheekbone, so I'm not sure 21030 is the right code either. Also, you mention that it extended into the skull; was any reconstruction needed?

Can you post the sanitized op report?

You may have to use the UNlisted craniofacial and maxillofacial procedure code 21299. 

Interesting case!

F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------



## acombspsa (Jul 23, 2008)

*Op note*

I looked at 21030 too but like you said, Tessa, that is for the cheekbone. 

Here's what the description of the procedure says: A longitudinal incision was made over the mass just above the left eyebrow. The subcutaneous tissue and cranial fascia were dissected to expose the underlying mass. The mass was embedded in the anterior table of the skull and it was circumferentially dissected and curettaged out of the skull. It did not penetrate through the skull and no dura was visible. The entire mass was incised and curetted out. No residual mass was rendered. The subcutaneous tissue was closed with 2-0 Vicryl and the skin closed with 5-0 Monocryl.

I'm thinking I may have to use and unlisted code.

thanks...


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 23, 2008)

*Unlisted 21299*

Yes, it does look like you'll need to use the unlisted 21299.   I'd price it approx same as 30125.  Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------

